# Hey



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and there are plenty of people on here might even consider YOU a youngin.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

spokanistan is a cool town. how was your snow there this season?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Good to see some new faces around here, welcome, and look forward to seeing you around here.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> spokanistan is a cool town. how was your snow there this season?


Kinda strange. Nothing until mid December, then we got dumped on for 6 weeks straight. But then in late January until early March, nothing. Mountains were super icy. But it is weird, it is snowing right now and weather is calling for 80 degrees by Saturday. Nothing like spring...


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> Kinda strange. Nothing until mid December, then we got dumped on for 6 weeks straight. But then in late January until early March, nothing. Mountains were super icy. But it is weird, it is snowing right now and weather is calling for 80 degrees by Saturday. Nothing like spring...



yeah, we had a janky season in slc, as well. thank god for our march/april snows or we would have been truly fucked without water (to make it through the summer months). having said this, it's flaking at the bird right now.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> yeah, we had a janky season in slc, as well. thank god for our march/april snows or we would have been truly fucked without water (to make it through the summer months). having said this, it's flaking at the bird right now.


Yeah, I just got an invite to ride Park City next year for a week. Pretty excited. Now I gotta save up for that trip, my yearly Mexico trip, my season pass and my Canada riding trips. Not enough dough to go around!!!!
LOL


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> Yeah, I just got an invite to ride Park City next year for a week. Pretty excited. Now I gotta save up for that trip, my yearly Mexico trip, my season pass and my Canada riding trips. Not enough dough to go around!!!!
> LOL


whatever you do, DO NOT waste your time/money riding park city. the canyons (about seven miles away) is fun-remember you can stay in that coke hole of a town but don't go to park shitty.

riding the canyons is like this:

YouTube - Log Jibs, The Canyons, 007 stick line, 2003

riding at park city will leave you with this type of experience:

YouTube - WORLDS SECOND HARDEST SKATEBOARD TRICK

never support a resort/company that boycotted _you_-a snowboarder-up until 2002 (so they could be awarded the olympic pipe). boycott that flat-ass, icey, shit scene. 
thanks for trying, come again p.c.m.r.


----------

